# Petsmart!!! Poor owner



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Dog Dies At Groomer, Owner Wants Answers


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Omg*

This is just HORRIBLE! what in God's name happened??? how far was this pooch to have dropped to his death? :w00t::w00t::w00t:

I am in shock!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is terrible and so, so scary. I feel so bad for the poor owner...what a nightmare. Now I'll be terrified to leave Bailey at any groomers, especially since he is so wiggly when being groomed.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That poor lady. I was about to cry reading that and thinking about how much pain she's in right now. It's just unimaginable!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*This story aired on our friday evening news as I was wrapping gifts. I was in tears watching the owner tell her story as she cried. My Bailey girl was scheduled to be groomed the next day and boy was that story in the back of my mind the next day. Thank god I trust our groomer I cant even imagine leaving Bailey and then getting a call like that. I hope she fights to get answeres from Petsmart!!!*


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

That is so sad...i guess we will all be afraid to leave our babies now


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

OMGoodness - I thank G-d that we will have in-house training on how to groom the kidz - 

That is tragic. Beyond sad.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - that's too horrible to imagine.:crying: I would be beside myself with grief. I hope she gets answers. What a heartbreak.:smcry:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

This is just terrible and so hearatbreaking. I can't even imagine what I would do! I hope she gets to the bottom of this and that her heart heals though I know it will take a lot of time.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I have such an ache in my heart for this poor woman. And I cannot believe that the people at Petsmart would not give her an honest explanation. That, in my opinion, is very slimy behavior and I hope whomever did this is properly punished.

I cannot fathom what she is going through. How utterly devastating.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I'm gobsmacked. I thought they put them on a lead or something when they goroom them? A friend of mine is a groomer,she does that. I'd be dying if it was me.Scares me to leave them. I took mine to a groomer twice and both times they didn't want the owner to be there,she says it makes the dogs more excited...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*So Sad!!!*

Good Morning all, This is owners worst nightmare. How awful. I know all groomers have different practices, but this is what I have noticed for any one that has not been able to stay for the visit. I have always stayed with Sammie at the groomers because he was so tiny in the beginning and it kinda evolved into me taking him in (no bath) and she does all the maintenance items and I kind of help. They are usually *very busy* on *weekends*, so better to take them on a week day if your not able to stay with them (some will not let you stay). The *phone rings a lot *and *people come and go* and there are distractions. I have seen them stop to answer the phone (which stays buy someone usually the owner) or to talk to someone or take a note all while keeping hold of the animals or calling another person to attend them. BUT I am referring to the quick turn of the head accident that could occur with a wiggly dog as may have happened here. The tables are very high and they usually have the loose lease on the dogs as well. The vet must know how easy it is for this to happen, I have noticed he always has an assistant for this reason and one of them always has their hands on the dog at all times to avoid a fall. I am just saying there is a lot of activity with all the owners/animals so maybe it is safer to not have the owners stay. I don't why she lets me but she does, maybe cause he is so small. I guess I never thought about it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> OMG I'm gobsmacked. I thought they put them on a lead or something when they goroom them? A friend of mine is a groomer,she does that. I'd be dying if it was me.Scares me to leave them. I took mine to a groomer twice and both times they didn't want the owner to be there,she says it makes the dogs more excited...



Yes they do, but they could still able to fall off the edge of the table and I believe the lead could harm them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> OMGoodness - I thank G-d that we will have in-house training on how to groom the kidz -
> 
> That is tragic. Beyond sad.



Hi Allie, I tried the in home groomer for a while and it can be difficult to get it all arranged in a smaller town if your working during the week days. Some have certain times and days (non w/end) they will travel to your area. And some come in vans equipped so they take the dog to the van. I ended up going in but she allows me to stay with Sammie, so I am lucky.

Edited: Sorry Allie, I read your post wrong, I thought you said the in home groomer service. I only wish I could learn to groom Sammie. maybe that will be next for us.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This story is so sad. 

There are too many reasons why we don't goto grooming salons-- I'm always hearing horror stories from my friends about infections, behavioral changes, failure to follow directions, etc. from grooming salons. If I couldn't get in-home grooming sessions, I would just groom my own dogs regardless of how bad it looked. Health and safety are much more important to me than looks.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

princessre said:


> This story is so sad.
> 
> There are too many reasons why we don't goto grooming salons-- I'm always hearing horror stories from my friends about infections, behavioral changes, failure to follow directions, etc. from grooming salons. If I couldn't get in-home grooming sessions, I would just groom my own dogs regardless of how bad it looked. Health and safety are much more important to me than looks.


_*
You are right*_. I worry about the health issues too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

That is tragic! Most here haveexperienced the heartache because of sending a fluff to the Bridge due to age or illness, but to loose a baby in this manner is ten fold much worse.

I'm sure there will be litigation in the near future over this one.

There was a discussion here maybe a year ago about groomers at Petsmart. What it revealed was there wasn't a standard. Depending on the location, some were great, others not so much.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

princessre said:


> This story is so sad.
> 
> There are too many reasons why we don't goto grooming salons-- I'm always hearing horror stories from my friends about infections, behavioral changes, failure to follow directions, etc. from grooming salons. If I couldn't get in-home grooming sessions, I would just groom my own dogs regardless of how bad it looked. Health and safety are much more important to me than looks.


Your post has prompted me to find an in home groomer (not a van) and I can learn from her while watching. It's a start for me. Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How tragic and sad. What a beautiful dog River was, too. Sure, accidents happen, but I somehow doubt this was unpreventable. Groomers (most, if not all, and I'm certain Petsmart does) are taught to NEVER leave a dog on a grooming table without at least one hand on them at all times. Even with the noose, the dog can jump or slip off the edge of the table and hang themselves, which is why they must keep one hand on the dog at all times. I used to take our 1st Maltese Benson to Petsmart to be groomed, and when I walked in, whichever groomer needed to help me would take the dog she was grooming and put him/her in a kennel in back to assist me. That is the correct way to do things. I haven't taken London or Preston there before, London used to go to a local groomer who was fantastic, and let me stay to watch, but I groom them both myself now. Preston has never been to a groomer.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG this is so tragic! How heartbroken she must be. I'd sure want answers too, it makes me so sad just reading about it. :smcry:
I have a friend who owns a pet boutique and I can't even begin to tell all the bad grooming stories we've heard there. :w00t:
I have a groomer who comes to my house and I'm right here the whole time. I also had someone come to our house in Gulfport so there are groomers out there that will do that. You just have to look hard to find one. I found the one in Gulfport by talking to a vets office there and a friend told me about the girl that grooms here.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> OMG I'm gobsmacked. I thought they put them on a lead or something when they goroom them? A friend of mine is a groomer,she does that. I'd be dying if it was me.Scares me to leave them. I took mine to a groomer twice and both times they didn't want the owner to be there,she says it makes the dogs more excited...


 
This is very true I once walked in on Baileys grooming session while she was on the table and she started moving alot. She just got to excited so our groomer asked if I would go hold her so she could finish.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't find an in-home groomer but I use a mobile groomer. Once we are on the road full-time, we will be grooming the dogs ourselves. Years ago groomers used to be of a different caliber. Not so much these days. 

This is so sad and tragic. If it happened to me, I think I'd be very very angry and of course grief-stricken. Very sad.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is so sad. Yeah I wonder if maybe it was on the lead on the table, and still got over the edge and hung by it's neck?? Like maybe they stepped away or weren't watching and he TRIED to jump, but was attached by the lead?? I find it hard to believe it would die from jumping off or falling off the table. I mean yeah I guess it could, but probably more likely just get hurt if anything.

That is just terrible. That poor woman is going to live with all that guilt of taking him there. Especially what she says about the picture, no one would ever in a million years expect that to happen.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh that is so very sad!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just heartbreaking. I feel so sad for the owner. Thank goodness I do my own grooming. The one time I took Lacie to a groomer, it was PetSmart and she came home terrified. Never again.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a horrendous thing to happen to her and the poor Maltese.
The poor lady was taking her baby in to get ready for holiday pics...
That is ridiculous that they don't have enough training.




princessre said:


> This story is so sad.
> 
> There are too many reasons why we don't goto grooming salons-- I'm always hearing horror stories from my friends about infections, behavioral changes, failure to follow directions, etc. from grooming salons. *If I couldn't get in-home grooming sessions,* *I would just groom my own dogs regardless of how bad it looked. Health and safety are much more important to me than looks*.


:goodpost: Great post, Sophia.
That is exactly what I do, I have been grooming mine myself.
And sometimes It turns out aesthetically unpleasing but at least they are safe.
Coco's fluffy hair is very forgiving to uneveness but Paris' fine hair really shows any mistakes.:blush:
Luckily she has lots of clothes.
But I know they are okay.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

njdrake said:


> OMG this is so tragic! How heartbroken she must be. I'd sure want answers too, it makes me so sad just reading about it. :smcry:
> I have a friend who owns a pet boutique and I can't even begin to tell all the bad grooming stories we've heard there. :w00t:
> I have a groomer who comes to my house and I'm right here the whole time. I also had someone come to our house in Gulfport so there are groomers out there that will do that. You just have to look hard to find one. I found the one in Gulfport by talking to a vets office there and a friend told me about the girl that grooms here.


Thanks, I will ask the Vet as I am on way there now. Sammie is still a itchy pup. Want to get him looked at.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is just tragic! How scary! I have a real issue with not being allowed to stay at any appointment for my dogs. My Dolly, who is now at the Bridge, came back from a local groomer absolutely shaking, so I never took her back. I just kept her in a puppy cut myself. She didn't always look perfect but she never shook when I washed, dried and used the clippers on her.

On the other hand, when I have washed little Cozette, she shakes like a leaf the entire time, no matter how much I reassure her. Her breeder told me before I bought her that she had no issues with bathing-- I don't know what she did different since I bath her very gently and make sure no water gets in her eyes or ears. 

Anyway, I hope this poor lady gets some answers and resolution. Bless her heart.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh so sad


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How horrible!:crying: This is yet another reason I am so glad I do my own grooming! I got my first Malt in 1997 and I have never had one jump or fall. When I lived in Alabama years ago, a groomer left someone's cocker in the dryer cage and "forgot" about her and she died from getting over heated. It was on the news. The family was devastated. I think they sued the grooming salon. I do hope the owner sues Petsmart. I would. So sad...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, how horrible!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

oh my gosh... that's so incredibly depressing :'( they called petsmart and all they did was offer and APOLOGY!? what does an apology have to do when your little baby has died!?!? STUPID STUPID STUDPID.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This is just heartbreaking. I can't even imagine what the owner is going through right now. I would just be beyond myself with grief. I groom both of my babies myself. I have looked up tutorials online and bought the tools to do it all at home. There have been some bad haircuts along the way but I would rather them look bad then be hurt or afraid. I have just never been able to bring myself to leave my babies with a complete stranger. I have a hard time leaving them with family just because I know that no one will take care of them like I do.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jenniferhope423 said:


> This is just heartbreaking. I can't even imagine what the owner is going through right now. I would just be beyond myself with grief. I groom both of my babies myself. I have looked up tutorials online and bought the tools to do it all at home. There have been some bad haircuts along the way but I would rather them look bad then be hurt or afraid. I have just never been able to bring myself to leave my babies with a complete stranger. I have a hard time leaving them with family just because I know that no one will take care of them like I do.


I feel the same way! That's why mine travel with me. It has been much easier than I thought it would be.:blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am speechless , thats terrible!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, I could not even imagine. That would be just so terrible.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sad, sad, sad!
Some things happen by accident, some through carelessness---the end result is one and the same. I am so sorry anyone has to experience such tragedy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is just so sad. My heart goes out to the owner of the dog.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh my god! That's heartbreaking. A huge fear of mine too. Wow. I hope she can get the closure she needs somehow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> That is tragic! Most here haveexperienced the heartache because of sending a fluff to the Bridge due to age or illness, but to loose a baby in this manner is ten fold much worse.
> 
> I'm sure there will be litigation in the near future over this one.
> 
> There was a discussion here maybe a year ago about groomers at Petsmart. What it revealed was there wasn't a standard. Depending on the location, some were great, others not so much.


 
I wonder what their standards are for groomers at these places? Are they licenced,like in a salon? YOu can get different levels of quality in salons...differing from JC Pennies to Elizabth Arden,depending on what you pay. I'm not sur eif Petsmart and places like that are expensive,maybe they don't have as high of requirements. 

Wasn't it petsmart where one person we read about got their dog switched on them? I heard about the cocker that was left and overheated.
I took mine only twice,once to a private groomer and once to an upscale salon,both times the dogs seemed fine.

I was on holiday and hadn't been able to groom them myself ,ahead of time. Not a lot of grooming on full coats except bathies and a little maintenance but my cocker is shaved on her back, head and face and feet,so she needs it. She's so scared of clippers that I do it myself. Al took her to the groomers when I was out of town,she seemed fine.

I don't know I guess I just like doing it myself,they hate it when they get groomed so I assume thy take it better from me,since I give them hugs,kissies and treats during......

Don't they run a security tape in those places? Might have it on tape what happened.

If I were her,I'd just be heartbroken...


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

how horrible. I cannot imagine her pain..


----------

